# Wii #1514 - Muramasa: The Demon Blade (USA)



## Chanser (Sep 6, 2009)

^^wiirelease-2912^^


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 6, 2009)

YES!!! Now to go find it! One of the games I've been anticipating all month and it got ripped 3 days early!


----------



## EvanUnisil (Sep 6, 2009)

Scrubs down to 700Mb apparently. Can't wait to try it out.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 6, 2009)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> Scrubs down to 700Mb apparently. Can't wait to try it out.


630MB to be precise, which is actually pretty good. Too bad the Wii can't read CD's otherwise I'd burn it to one.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Sep 6, 2009)

Yes! Finally a break from "another" DS game!


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 6, 2009)

EvanUnisil said:
			
		

> Scrubs down to 700Mb apparently. Can't wait to try it out.




I hate downloading 4.5GB just to get a 700MB game.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

Been semi-waiting for this. I didn't know much about it until maybe a week ago. I'll just wait until my download site updates with it. Don't ask for links and don't give any.


----------



## Crass (Sep 6, 2009)

This game is awesome, works great with loader GX, just required the 002 fix. Great gameplay, good music, awesome graphics, and all the weeaboos will love this: all the dialogue is the original japanese voice acting. Also is playable with the classic controller. Finally a great game for the Wii.


----------



## squall23 (Sep 6, 2009)

Not just the Wiimote and CC, GCN controller as well.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Sep 6, 2009)

I have been playing the japanese version for some days now..... the game is great...now to find the usa version so I can know the story....cant wait

If it comes with some kind of artbook I am buying this.......still might buy it


----------



## El-ahrairah (Sep 6, 2009)

I've been waiting for this game for awhile.

I absolutely love Vanillaware!


----------



## Inpression (Sep 6, 2009)

Played it for 6 hours straight, I think the only other Wii games that got me this hooked were Mario Galaxy and Strikers.


----------



## jan777 (Sep 6, 2009)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> EvanUnisil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




hmm, there's bound to be a scrubbed release, i think?

yep, checked my sites

629mb ..although there's not much seeds


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 6, 2009)

Too many games for the Wii I have to play...No More Heroes, Okami and now Muramasa. Looks like I'm going to be busy.



Spoiler



As Metabee from Medabots would say: "Let's get Metabusy!"


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Sep 6, 2009)

This game hit the scene yesterday, so I'm surprised gbatemp didn't post this sooner.  After giving it some play time, I can honestly say it's just as impressive as before with the NTSC-J release, only now I can understand what's going on 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thankfully, the voiceover is still Japanese (which sounds great), and the game is virtually the same.  This game is a testament to the potential of 2-D game design, and while it adds up to mere 700mb in size, it has more beauty and gameplay than almost any Wii game to date.  This is definately one of the best Wii games to date, and I'm going to buy a copy for my collection when it releases.


----------



## pitoui (Sep 6, 2009)

What? 630MB lol.

I'm definitely going to grab the scrubbed release.


----------



## Covarr (Sep 6, 2009)

dsfanatic5 said:
			
		

> Thankfully, the voiceover is still Japanese


Normally, I'd punt you and point to Metal Gear Solid 4 as evidence that English-language VA isn't always worse.

However, this is a game without significant dialog, and it's about *NINJAS*, so leaving it in Japanese makes it that much more authentic and awesome.


----------



## johny69 (Sep 6, 2009)

Any one tried it on PAL ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDITED: Hmmmm every were I go I see that no one asks if it plays on PAL systems.... I've been away from the Wii scene for far too long it seems so may I presume there is a hack or loader or something that now days allows you to play any NTSC game on a PAL system? 
Sorry for my ignorance guys but as I said... I've been away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. So I got a Wii with WiiKey, can I play this game with out doing any homebrew moding?'

Thanks


----------



## geolyte (Sep 6, 2009)

works on Pal 3.3E with USB Loader GX and 002 fix.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2009)

i bet every1 is gonna play as the chick


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Sep 6, 2009)

Covarr said:
			
		

> dsfanatic5 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never said it was always worse  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





In some games English is better, especially when the game is dialogue-driven, and the developer hires talented voice actors.  Unfortunately, a lot of games suffer from hideous voice overs, and it can cheapen the experience.  In the case of Muramasa, the game is very artistic and beautiful, so I'm glad they stuck with the original voices, because it feels/sounds natural in the game.  I do see you agree with me, and your point is equally relevant.  No need to punt me though


----------



## slicknixon (Sep 6, 2009)

best 2D game of this gen by far.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 6, 2009)

This game is going to be amazing. But I don`t know if I should wait for the Pal-version... 



			
				Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Too many games for the Wii I have to play...No More Heroes, *Okami* and now Muramasa. Looks like I'm going to be busy.


Must play!

900


----------



## Satangel (Sep 6, 2009)

The PAL Wii game comes out in november 2009. I'll wait for that one, and since it's only 670MB scrubbed, I'll download it for sure.
Never tried to play NTSC-U games on my PAL Wii, I'm not gonna start it for this game.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 6, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> i bet every1 is gonna play as the chick


hell yeah! who wouldnt?


----------



## Yuuko (Sep 6, 2009)

Satangel said:
			
		

> The PAL Wii game comes out in november 2009. I'll wait for that one, and since it's only 670MB scrubbed, I'll download it for sure.
> Never tried to play NTSC-U games on my PAL Wii, I'm not gonna start it for this game.



I am just afraid they will rip of the Japanese voices for the PAL version. I hope they don't !


----------



## Twid (Sep 6, 2009)

And the PAL release may be delayed, I saw first quater 2010...


----------



## Tetram (Sep 6, 2009)

Just a few informations and conjectures : the game is in English, but the safety screen is in your Wii language. For me, it's in French.
Hence I think the PAL version will only be in English...

It's not a problem for me, but most people may missed a very nice story, filled with Japanese culture. I love this game, and it would be a shame if it is not translated...

What's more, something horrible can happen to this game in the PAL version : no 60Hz mode.

If so, the NTSC version is definitevely the one to buy. Note that it works just fine on my Pal 4.1 E wii, with Configurable USB loader or USB loader GX.

There is no reason to wait if you can read english. (I'm just saying this because of Satangel or Yuuko)


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 6, 2009)

Yuuko said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They already confirmed a long time ago that they won't...And even if they created an english dub for the game, I doubt they'd just replace the japanese one by the english one and instead would let the player choose between the two, just like in Odin Sphere.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

Heh, just found the iso. I'll have to download it after Boom Blox Bash Party is finished.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Sep 6, 2009)

xshinox said:
			
		

> Bladexdsl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bet xshinox is going to play as Momohime. I just have this feeling that he will.


----------



## Vater Unser (Sep 6, 2009)

From what I've played of the japanese release, the boy and girl seem to have quite different stories and all the levels were different, however, it's really likely that just the order in which the levels are visited is different with the two characters...Anyway, reason enough for me to play the game with both characters


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2009)

so this game isn't in English after all?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

slicknixon said:
			
		

> best 2D game of this gen by far.



WarioLand: Shake It/The Shake Dimension.

I'm downloading now (since freaking Internet Explorer froze and when I closed it, it closed 4/5 of my Boom Blox downloads, all at 99%). Sure hope it isn't a waste of a DVD though; seems kinda short to me.

EDIT: Oh yeah, does this work with cIOS rev14 and NeoGamma? I'm assuming it would.


----------



## kboxer (Sep 6, 2009)

The scrubbed version is out on a private torrent site. I am not sure if I am allowed to say the name here though but it begins with D.


----------



## kosheh (Sep 6, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> I'm downloading now (since freaking Internet Explorer froze and when I closed it, it closed 4/5 of my Boom Blox downloads, all at 99%). Sure hope it isn't a waste of a DVD though; seems kinda short to me.


ha

ha ha

hahahahaha

From what I understand there's 

1) Kisuke's story
2) The girl's story

3) Muso mode and the other mode [2]

and 4) The Insane mode where you only have 1HP even after leveling up [2]

so it's like 2x3 play experiences; it's like six different modes to clear if you want to beat the game 100%. And due to its unique methods of leveling up, 2 different story modes etc. each one will probably feel unique.



so yeah the game packs enough playtime into 700MB


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

kosheh said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ether2802 (Sep 6, 2009)

I couldn't figured out the controls on the JAP version and I though this was a lame game, but I'll get it and see if the menu in english helps to keep this game in the HDD...!!


----------



## Tetram (Sep 6, 2009)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> so this game isn't in English after all?



Of course it is in english ! The voiceover are in Japanese, but there are subtitles, and everything else is in English.


----------



## Taik (Sep 6, 2009)

I think I'll take the boy ^^
Can't wait to play it !


----------



## hvsep (Sep 6, 2009)

Downloading! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Since I've never played an early dump of a game before, would I have to take any extra precautions so Nintendo can't find out?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

hvsep said:
			
		

> Downloading!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nintendo never finds out.

Anyway, my first impressions:

1. Gotta love the art style. Very nicely animated characters and a great, purely 2-D surroundings. Very cool.
2. The audio is your traditional Japanese "serenic" music. All voiceovers are in Japanese to give weaboos boners.
3. Gameplay, I'm kinda torn. It's pretty addicting, I'll give it that, but for the most part it seems like just button mashing. You can really defeat most enemies by just jamming the A button (I'm using a Nunchuck + Wiimote) and going in different directions. You can use Secret Arts for funsies, but they aren't needed all the time.
4. Storyline is kinda confusing to me, maybe I skipped a cutscene or something. Seems like another "go slay evil shit" story.

Overall, nice game, worth your time and a download, but not the best of the best. It's still very fun.


----------



## Sobtanian (Sep 6, 2009)

beautiful, beautiful, beautiful!!!

been waiting for this for AGES! being PAL I guess we gotta wait till next year but this release works straight out the box (wiikey 2 modded wii), no softmod hacks or anything

and damn is it one sexy game!


----------



## saxamo (Sep 6, 2009)

I can't figure out if I like the wiimote + nunchuk or the Gamecube controller better. 

It's an interesting take on the ninja gaiden type games. It's a hell of a lot more fun than ninja gaiden. Swordplay is great with just enough variety to pull off sick combos without merely mashing the A button (although you can do that too). 

Very amazed with the backgrounds but I think the sprites could have been a little crisper, you know what I mean?

Overall, totally worth the snatch.


----------



## sangreal92 (Sep 6, 2009)

hi guys first sorry for my english i tried this game on my Wii with USB Loader GX and the games goes Black Screen i dont know what to do


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 6, 2009)

sangreal92 said:
			
		

> hi guys first sorry for my english i tried this game on my Wii with USB Loader GX and the games goes Black Screen i dont know what to do



Then use NeoGamma, it works fine in it.


----------



## stanleyman (Sep 6, 2009)

one litte information: this game have color even on a tv which doesn't have ntsc support. i don't know why but it works, for example madworld (ntsc) doesn't work with colors ...


----------



## IBNobody (Sep 6, 2009)

The 700MB scrubbed version worked fine on my 4.1U Wii using Waninkoko's IOS v14 and USB Loader CFG 41.

FYI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muramasa

Good reads.


----------



## Hooya (Sep 6, 2009)

IBNobody said:
			
		

> The 700MB scrubbed version worked fine on my 4.1U Wii using Waninkoko's IOS v14 and USB Loader CFG 41.
> 
> FYI: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Muramasa
> 
> Good reads.




Very cool.  All these years of playing Final Fantasy and I never bothered to find out what Masamune and Muramasa really were.  Cool.


----------



## Yuuko (Sep 7, 2009)

stanleyman said:
			
		

> one litte information: this game have color even on a tv which doesn't have ntsc support. i don't know why but it works, for example madworld (ntsc) doesn't work with colors ...



At first, I thought it was a joke, and I laughed out loud.

But seems you're to the thing, so I will teach you : MadWorld is meant to be black and white. But you have some special effects (like blood) which are in color. You can try the game further, and see that it is not a problem with your TV.

Oh, and welcome here. :-)


----------



## sangreal92 (Sep 7, 2009)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> sangreal92 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i tryed with the NeoGamma dosent work still black screen after show me hou to strap the wii mote


----------



## Jaems (Sep 7, 2009)

I'm glad I have a hardmodded Wii. No complications, burned it, popped it in, works perfect.

On a side note, this game is quite awesome, although I feel it's a bit easier than Odin Sphere, that's not a con.


----------



## stanleyman (Sep 7, 2009)

Yuuko said:
			
		

> stanleyman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the blood was grey too. i'm not stupid ... but you are right ... it was a very bad example an other would be Tatsunoko vs Capcom this doesn't work with colors too ...


----------



## hvsep (Sep 7, 2009)

Stanley, if the game isn't from your region, you can force it to run in your region in the NeoGamma region options.

For those that are new to this like I, what is scrubbed? The game size for me was the norm, the .rars I downloaded were about 630 MB though.


----------



## xshinox (Sep 7, 2009)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you know it!


----------



## Social0 (Sep 7, 2009)

just played up until beating the first boss and so far it's nothing special. Is the whole game like this or does it get better cause the running from left to right while jumping up for souls and cutting some enemies isn't really doing it for me


----------



## Crass (Sep 7, 2009)

Try it on the harder difficulty for a more enjoyable and rewarding expiernce. I just finished this game yesterday playing through the girls storyline, and have no motivation to play through again as the guy. Its a great game though, but a short expirence.  The game play itself does get repetitive, and the story/dialogue is very forgettable, but the music and graphics alone were enough to keep me playing.
It would have been nice to have more combat buttons (high kick, low kick, high punch, low punch or whatever) instead of just 1 attack button, and I would have loved to be able to assign jumping to a button. Hopefully they will make a sequel and make the overall game play experience more rich and rewarding.


----------



## Law (Sep 7, 2009)

Social0 said:
			
		

> just played up until beating the first boss and so far it's nothing special. Is the whole game like this or does it get better cause the running from left to right while jumping up for souls and cutting some enemies isn't really doing it for me



I know what you're saying man, fuck this game. I wish it was more like Halo 3, then it might actually be a good game.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Sep 7, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> Social0 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i see, the Xbox360 fps fatties don't like this game


I liked the jap. version and i like this us-version even more. Because of the scenario i like Muramasa more than Odin Sphere.


----------



## Crass (Sep 7, 2009)

Raylene2K7 said:
			
		

> oh i see, the Xbox360 fps fatties don't like this game



I'm pretty sure he was being sarcastic.


----------



## mphil145 (Sep 7, 2009)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> just played up until beating the first boss and so far it's nothing special. Is the whole game like this or does it get better cause the running from left to right while jumping up for souls and cutting some enemies isn't really doing it for me



Unfortunately yes that is the whole game. It is a fun game but it is rather shallow and basic


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 7, 2009)

Yep its pretty much hack hack, jump jump, get items, cook food, talk to people, back track to areas that you couldn't do stuff in before and level up.  If you want you can grind your way through or you can just follow the story.

Its essentially a side scrolling RPG and I am enjoying it the second time round this time understanding the story.  It does get a lot more challenging which stops it from getting boring.

Not for everyone but if you appreciate the style of the game you can have a lot of fun.  Some people will be able to play this non-stop, others may be wise to play it in short 30 minute bursts.


----------



## Jaems (Sep 7, 2009)

It's fun and awesome and stuff, but not as deep as Odin Sphere, which is a shame.
Funny thing is, people were driven away from Odin Sphere because they thought it was too "complicated." Is that why they simplified it with Muramasa? 

What a bunch of hoopla.


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 7, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Funny thing is, people were driven away from Odin Sphere because they thought it was too "complicated." Is that why they simplified it with Muramasa?


The developers are fans of The Legend of Kage & Genpei T?ma Den and wanted to create a similar game but add RPG elements to the gameplay.


----------



## Raylene2K7 (Sep 7, 2009)

Jaems said:
			
		

> Funny thing is, people were driven away from Odin Sphere because they thought it was too "complicated." Is that why they simplified it with Muramasa?


What? I've never heard someone say Odin Sphere is too complicated, must be some friends of yours who say so. In fact, i think it's much easier to handle than Muramasa.

I don't like Odin Sphere's greek god and knight scenario and that the level maps are circles.
The asian scenario  plus more jumping elements is what i like much more on Muramasa.


----------



## Jaems (Sep 7, 2009)

Well, that's what I heard man.
I didn't get it either.

And sure, it was easier to handle than Muramasa, but it was also much deeper. So much cooler stuff you can do. Like plant stuff. lol
So far, Muramasa hasn't been more than just mashing B and jumping around at the right time, trying hard not to die. Though, I'm not saying it's not fun. I'm having a blast.


----------



## fuzzyponken (Sep 7, 2009)

Works with PAL Wii modded with WiiKey2 without any problems whatsoever.


----------



## lachinay (Sep 8, 2009)

fuzzyponken said:
			
		

> Works with PAL Wii modded with WiiKey2 without any problems whatsoever.


Really? Nice! I've got first-gen WiiKey and the disc wasn't even recognized. Then I used Neogamma (as advised above) and launched it in 480p with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## ghetto (Sep 8, 2009)

works here on a wiikey 1 with 1.9s  pal wii firmware 3.4


----------



## kboxer (Sep 8, 2009)

Mini ninjas is out on Usenet wasnt sure if I was allowed to start a thread for it. The game is ntsc region AND here is the file name: icon-mnj-wii


----------



## taggart6 (Sep 8, 2009)

If you like this game please purchase it when it releases.  Fantastic games like this need our support so that future fantastic games get made and released. 


I've got my pre-order at Amazon waiting.


----------



## SinR (Sep 8, 2009)

taggart6 said:
			
		

> If you like this game please purchase it when it releases.  Fantastic games like this need our support so that future fantastic games get made and released.
> 
> 
> I've got my pre-order at Amazon waiting.



this man speaks truth.  i got mine still waiting from Amazon as well, should be here soon.  got the japanese version and thought it was awesome, heard US was getting a localization and pre-ordered it


----------



## sjeps (Sep 9, 2009)

Crass said:
			
		

> This game is awesome, works great with loader GX, just required the 002 fix. Great gameplay, good music, awesome graphics, and all the weeaboos will love this: all the dialogue is the original japanese voice acting. Also is playable with the classic controller. Finally a great game for the Wii.



how did you do the 002 fix?


----------



## garyla (Sep 10, 2009)

ghetto said:
			
		

> works here on a wiikey 1 with 1.9s  pal wii firmware 3.4



is there any special settings or things i need to apply to it? or just download and burn away? =)


----------



## godsakes (Sep 11, 2009)

it's a decent game - but i kinda prefer odin sphere, deeper gameplay, more gripping story etc 

they've tried to go a bit more castlevania with this but it's too basic, there should be somekind of magic/spell element to it, also why did they keep the scoring element after every battle? feels kinda out of place for a scrolling platformer


----------



## Rizzice (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey guys, I recently got this game, and I tried running it with Backuplauncher v3 Gamma 002 fix and all goes well until it loads into the game.

After the screen that instructs on how to wear the wiimote and such, the screen just turns black and the game doesn't load and it stays this way.
Anyone have any idea what's going on? I remember I fixed this problem on another game a while back, but I forgot what the problem was.


----------



## GDJ (Sep 22, 2009)

I got it working on Wii Backup launcher v3 Gamma with Wii Pal Firewire 3.2 
when I first used RegionFrii to change it to Pal and then Wii Brickblocker and at last I used the IOS patcher and set it to 30 
and burned it in a Traxdata DVD-R on 4x speed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tori93 (Sep 22, 2009)

Rizzice said:
			
		

> Hey guys, I recently got this game, and I tried running it with Backuplauncher v3 Gamma 002 fix and all goes well until it loads into the game.
> 
> After the screen that instructs on how to wear the wiimote and such, the screen just turns black and the game doesn't load and it stays this way.
> Anyone have any idea what's going on? I remember I fixed this problem on another game a while back, but I forgot what the problem was.


same as you, i got a black screen with, the game disc could not read, please refer to the wii instruction manual. can anybody help me with this?


----------



## BigNastyCurve (Sep 27, 2009)

Dunno. Works perfectly with USB Loader GX + 002 fix.


----------



## gundam126 (Oct 4, 2009)

Right. Problem. This says I need a software update....Which is troubling. Why? I have Wii Homebrew channel installed onto my Wii, and I'm quite frightened of what will happen if I attempt to update. Can anyone confirm that this doesn't turn my Wii into a Paperweight? Yes, I'm a newb who's never thought about this quite yet.


----------

